# Sharing Sizing on new allez 2018



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi fellow riders, 
Looking for my first roadbike, I'm 
163 cm (5 feet 4 inc ) with inseam 75 cm (29 inc). 
Had visit a specialized outlets, and they recommend 52 size. 
But kinda feel little stretch on the hood, looking at the specialized chart and height kinda like 49 size, 
should i go for 49 size? 
Opinions/sharing is much appreciate, thanks.









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

I would go with what they recommend but with a caveat. For a first time road bike purchase, its common to feel stretched out. 
Another way of looking at it is...at 5' 4" you are not in the lowest 10% relative height. A 49 is for the smallest among us. 

But there are extenuating fit factors like leg and arm length and flexibility.

For a new bike with no previous riding experience and therefore sizing preference, I recommend a professional fitting...not just a bike shop swag on your best bike size.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

11spd said:


> I would go with what they recommend but with a caveat. For a first time road bike purchase, its common to feel stretched out.
> Another way of looking at it is...at 5' 4" you are not in the lowest 10% relative height. A 49 is for the smallest among us.
> 
> But there are extenuating fit factors like leg and arm length and flexibility.
> ...


This is much helpful, 
although i believe i should follow the staff recommendations, size 52, i really feel the need to asked /Google around for others experience. 
On the professional fitting, i do already contact one of the centre specialist in fitting, but upon knowing I'm just starting to do rb, he suggests me to get a rb first (cheap one) , ride, know my style and then come to do his professional fitting..
Well here I'm am. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

padangchangkat said:


> Hi fellow riders,
> Looking for my first roadbike, I'm
> 163 cm (5 feet 4 inc ) with inseam 75 cm (29 inc).
> Had visit a specialized outlets, and they recommend 52 size.
> ...


I am like 5'6" with a 28-29 inch inseam and I ride a 52. You are a little taller than my wife and I would put her on a 49. You probably fall between the two sizes to be honest. I would truly try a test ride with both to see which feels better and fits better visually & from a measurement standpoint. The reason I say go back is because I went through a very similar scenario and was placed on a bike that was too big for me by a shop when I bought my first road bike. They put me on a size 54 Felt F8, which was super stretched out, already race oriented geometry, and too large for my 5'6" frame. So go back, take your time and try both bike sizes. Don't let them talk you into something that doesn't feel quite right. I did and it was a mistake. Be sure before you make your purchase.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks bro, i thinks we are in similar situation, seem you taken the smaller option, i too will try the 49 size,. 
The truth i ask other specialized outlets about my proper bike size, give them my height, and they recommend 49, but only the mention above outlet i had visit. So will try other specialized outlets for other opinions. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Testing 52 tdy, kinda nice fit with 90mm stem. Wow









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You should try to ride both sizes, with a reasonable setup and see if you feel any difference in handling.

To my eye, if that is the 52, you are probably fine.

As one of your shops pointed out, you will grow more comfortable with riding position over time, and your fit, especially your reach, may change over time.

It's hard to tell without watching you pedal, but from that picture, you don't have much forward rotation in your hips, which results in the curved back and the feeling of 'reaching' instead of 'leaning' 

Some seat adjustment might change this, but without seeing it, and you pedaling it's hard to know.

It's going to take many miles and many rides to figure all of this out. Going with the slightly larger bike will probably give you more flexibility to make longer reach adjustments (the direction you are most likely to go). On the other hand, if you think you are a little too stretched out in that picture, you aren't going to be able to bring the bars back much more without affecting handling to some degree, so in that case a slightly smaller bike mike be beneficial.

In my humble, uneducated opinion, I think you should try something with a little longer headtube and more relaxed geometry. The Allez is a race bike. Do your shops have other models you can try? 

DISCLAIMER: Asking for and receiving fit advise online is a sketchy proposition. You don't know what any of our qualifications are, and even if we were an expert and experienced fitter, with experience fitting someone your size, without seeing you pedaling, and actually riding the bike, and getting feedback during that process, it's hard to give accurate suggestions.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Insightful advice from Migen. As I stated, earlier in the thread, 52 is the correct size for your height.
Unless unusual body proportions like unusually long or short legs relative to height…or you wanted to go racing, that is your best size.
As to geometry, the Allez for 2018 is said to have revamped geometry and is now endurance geometry in effect matching the Roubaix. If you post the entire geometry chart for the bike you purchased, I can confirm this. 
Migen’s point about hip angle is key and this is perhaps the most violated condition of fit for a new rider. A roadbike isn’t sat on like a cruiser or a park bench. Let’s call it an acquired taste. Hips are rotated forward and butt is stuck out and lower back is much straighter. Posture replicates walking down the street with bend at the hips. What this does is in effect length the torso ‘requiring more reach’. A slumped posture that you show, makes reach longer because you bow the back which shortens it effective length. Precisely what Migen stated that many don’t understand even long time riders with poor posture.
I have included a picture of a more correct road bike posture of a ‘non’ racer with little drop. A good recreational fit is generally a better match for somebody is less that top amateur/pro condition which means most of us….which will be less aggressive than the guys on the pro tour by a fair amount.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Migen21 said:


> You should try to ride both sizes, with a reasonable setup and see if you feel any difference in handling.
> 
> To my eye, if that is the 52, you are probably fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro much appreciated, 

I do make second appointments for bike test at different spesh outlets, just to test both 49 & 52, but little bit disappointed when upon reaching there (2 hours drive), the dealer told me 49 still not reach there yet, but still second test on 52 feel much better. 

I do Google, asking friends, and post in online forums for better understanding the rb bike fitting, it may not get the best results, but it i do help the understanding and confidence. I learn few from this post too. 

I kinda like the allez 2018 design and its geometry is mirror more to the roubiax size that the tarmac. Sitting between the roubiax and tarmac. Beside, allez s is a beginner bike, suit my budget on this uncertainty rb riding. 

Still your opinion is very helpful. 



Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

11spd said:


> Insightful advice from Migen. As I stated, earlier in the thread, 52 is the correct size for your height.
> Unless unusual body proportions like unusually long or short legs relative to height…or you wanted to go racing, that is your best size.
> As to geometry, the Allez for 2018 is said to have revamped geometry and is now endurance geometry in effect matching the Roubaix. If you post the entire geometry chart for the bike you purchased, I can confirm this.
> Migen’s point about hip angle is key and this is perhaps the most violated condition of fit for a new rider. A roadbike isn’t sat on like a cruiser or a park bench. Let’s call it an acquired taste. Hips are rotated forward and butt is stuck out and lower back is much straighter. Posture replicates walking down the street with bend at the hips. What this does is in effect length the torso ‘requiring more reach’. A slumped posture that you show, makes reach longer because you bow the back which shortens it effective length. Precisely what Migen stated that many don’t understand even long time riders with poor posture.
> I have included a picture of a more correct road bike posture of a ‘non’ racer with little drop. A good recreational fit is generally a better match for somebody is less that top amateur/pro condition which means most of us….which will be less aggressive than the guys on the pro tour by a fair amount.


Thanks bro, 

Notice your opinion on the 52, kinda relieved too, at least the first dealer reason putting me on 52 size do hv some weight. 

Yes this year 2018 allez is not as aggressive that the previous year, more to roubiax with full carbon fork, wow. 

I do not familiar with the forward pedalling and hip Angel, but will look into it later. 

Saw your pic, thanks, i thinks my body still not adjusting yet to the rb natural position, the bending and all. 

I might just take ether size 49 or 52, make mile on it, and that might know how my rb riding style is. 

But all the opinions do help on getting best basic start on my rb riding. 










Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Above is some of the geometry for this year allez 2018. Kinda ok i think, between 49 & 52, only different in 2 mm on both reach and bending if i not mistaken. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife is the same height and a 52 Crux is a very good fit. Remember no bike frame will fit you exactly. 

You may have to swap out the stem and alter the saddle position fore and aft slightly. 

No different to buying an off the rack suit and getting the sleeves shortened or waist suppressed


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh i see, do anyone know what is the default allez stem length? Is it 90mm? 

Read that short stem below 80mm not very good in terms of bike handling and weight distribution. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi
just testing a bike smaller that allez 52, gaint tcr slr size xs, 
similar top tube and head tube with allez 49, (still waiting for the 49 from spes dealer) 
The best feel from all the bike i tested, the reach is just nice and no stretching feeling.
Are this size and body position look correct? Too up ride or just nice?









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Despite the various guidelines fitters use, only you can really decide if a body position works for you or not. For example I bend my elbows way more than the average rider and my back angle is in the low 30s. This is comfortable for me and reduces hand pressure, but for most a more upright posture is necessary because of poor hip/pelvic flexibility and/or core strength.

As such I cannot make a definite suggestion on which size you should ride. The smaller TCR looks pretty cramped, but you also look uncomfortable to me on the larger Allez.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

The 49 is too small by conventional fit standards...the 49 is designed for some of the smallest humans among us and even though you are small, you are not that small.

What happens with new riders is, lack of reach feels good many times. But it isn't the best on the road for either power or comfort after 1K miles.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

OP also needs to wear appropriate gear during a fitting process. You need padded shorts/bibs and to wear something close to cycling shoes. In one photo you're wearing flimsy flip-flops and in the over you're wearing high stack running shoes. Both are utterly detrimental to getting a fit dialed in.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

ceugene said:


> Despite the various guidelines fitters use, only you can really decide if a body position works for you or not. For example I bend my elbows way more than the average rider and my back angle is in the low 30s. This is comfortable for me and reduces hand pressure, but for most a more upright posture is necessary because of poor hip/pelvic flexibility and/or core strength.
> 
> As such I cannot make a definite suggestion on which size you should ride. The smaller TCR looks pretty cramped, but you also look uncomfortable to me on the larger Allez.


Oh i see, the cockpit is quite cramp isn't. Ok noted bro. I think i could adjust the allez 52 later for better position, Thanks for the opinion. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

ceugene said:


> OP also needs to wear appropriate gear during a fitting process. You need padded shorts/bibs and to wear something close to cycling shoes. In one photo you're wearing flimsy flip-flops and in the over you're wearing high stack running shoes. Both are utterly detrimental to getting a fit dialed in.


Oh, i do wear chamois under that pants, but yes i should get proper shoes, thanks again. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

11spd said:


> The 49 is too small by conventional fit standards...the 49 is designed for some of the smallest humans among us and even though you are small, you are not that small.
> 
> What happens with new riders is, lack of reach feels good many times. But it isn't the best on the road for either power or comfort after 1K miles.


Hi bro, thanks a lot for your constant opinion, really appreciate it. 
That profile pic do look like the durianrider on YouTube. 

Btw really looking forward for dial in allez 52, just need to do few testing before that. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks all for your opinion and experience sharing, already get the allez 52, and the ride is good for this few km, just feel so much different that my mtb. Looking forward for more ride later. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------

